# No wonder



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Our dogs have been barking alot lately at night so I put up a trail camera to see what is going on after hours ...doesnt take a genius to figure out why ..lol .Coyotes at least once a night , every night as well as a couple other furry friends .I was sitting here watching the news and a coyote ran across the driveway and back down into the coullee , I had a weak and moment and it probably cost me $200 next winter . Oh well , at least I know the rifle is still on .






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Looked good to start but bad case of mange between hind legs .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Cam, spotted an elk yesterday in the back pasture, seen her this morning at 430 am, didn't see a calf with her, then at 515 am a frigging yote comes trotting down the access road heading to the back, was an adult for sure. Time to get out the 250.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice one c2c clean mangey ones out


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> Right on Cam, spotted an elk yesterday in the back pasture, seen her this morning at 430 am, didn't see a calf with her, then at 515 am a frigging yote comes trotting down the access road heading to the back, was an adult for sure. Time to get out the 250.


Bet the elk are dropping calves by now ..how's the garden look ?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

She looked pretty chunky but should have a calf nearby, they tear up the neighbors garden area with no fencing, a doe come into the pasture on Sat. but looked like a stressed out new mom. The dozen elk that stay around only until the grizzly shows up looking for calves then they head back across the river onto reserve land. Garden is doing well, 56 pepper plants would like some warmer weather, still have a lot of space left over, you need anything put in ?


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> She looked pretty chunky but should have a calf nearby, they tear up the neighbors garden area with no fencing, a doe come into the pasture on Sat. but looked like a stressed out new mom. The dozen elk that stay around only until the grizzly shows up looking for calves then they head back across the river onto reserve land. Garden is doing well, 56 pepper plants would like some warmer weather, still have a lot of space left over, you need anything put in ?


Sure, could use à row of Dr. PEPPER..lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I’d say that culling that mangy one may have saved you more that $200 bucks. Had it infected others and spread through the area.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I'd say that culling that mangy one may have saved you more that $200 bucks. Had it infected others and spread through the area.


You know Don, I'll bet you are right 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

